# Home driveway/sanding



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

I am interested in getting a tailgate spreader to deice my driveway next year and am looking for some advice and type of spreaders, deicing material and amount of deicer I can expect to need per application. The drive way is around 1,500 hundred feet long by 12 feet wide, so approx 18,000 sq feet.

Thx


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Gravel or asphalt? Any hills or inclines?


----------



## scjjcj (Feb 22, 2006)

Asphalt. The entire driveway is on an incline. some areas incline as much as 35-40 degrees. Why is the incline a factor??


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Incline may result in more product being needed than level areas. Also true of shaded areas. Anyway, being asphalt, I'd recommend a salt or treated salt. For a spreader, ideally you will want a two-stage model. You may be ok with a single stage; just be aware you might have bridging problems with some materials, such as damp salt or treated salt. Consider possibly getting a swing away model. Important factor is ease of mounting and dismounting the spreader, especially if you're not going to have help.

You'll get best overall results by using a treated salt, such as Magic Salt (using that as an example just because it's what I'm familiar with) and put it down BEFORE the snow starts. This is called pre-treating. It will melt snow as it falls and prevent snow and ice from bonding to the surface. Being on an incline, this is even more important.

As far as how much, I'd say plan on using 4-500 pounds of straight salt or 200-250 pounds of treated salt for an area that size (18,000 sq ft = approx 1/3 acre). Adjust up or down based on results.

I haven't mentioned sand, because I wouldn't recommend it with asphalt. I'd only use sand on gravel areas or if the owner stipulated sand.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I just noticed you made two posts for the same thing. Any particular reason?


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

You might want to try a broadcast spreader and magic. It's a bit of a pita but more cost effective than a speader for the few times you need it. It's alos easier to store. We use them on our smaller commercial lots. We use magic, expensive, and it's easier to monitor the use as oppossed to a tailgate spreader. I don't mind the exercise after being in the truck for an hour.


----------



## Tri-County INC. (Dec 5, 2005)

I Would Agree With The Other A Small Beyers Or Something Like That Would Work Nice, Pita To Load All The Time, But If That Is All That You Are Doing Then It Would Take About 10-15 Min. Magic Is The Way To Go For That Application. Bags Then You Just Add Whatever Amount You Need.


----------

